# What's the worst older movie blu-ray transfer you have seen?



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

Recently I watched a really bad copy of the Steven Seagal movie "Under Siege" on Blu-ray. I bought it used at the local media exchange, I thought I just got a bad copy so exchanged it for the second copy they had. Nope, same ugly grain and pixel problems as the first one. What movies have you seen that were less than spectacular in Blu-ray?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 1996 movie Escape from L.A. with Kurt Russell, The HD transfer is no better than the DVD as far as I can tell.


----------



## ericzim (Jun 24, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> The 1996 movie Escape from L.A. with Kurt Russell, The HD transfer is no better than the DVD as far as I can tell.


I have Escape From New York and IMHO that HD transfer isn't very good either.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a shame to hear because that movie is a classic.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

Disney's The Sword in the Stone Blu-Ray looks horrible. The DVD looks better. They DNR'd it to death.
http://www.landofwhimsy.com/archives/2013/08/blurry-blu-ray/


----------

